# Hex nut paracord bracelet - must see video



## ShawnNoffy (Nov 2, 2013)

This is a design by Kevin House. He asked me to create the video tutorial, I gotta say, it turned out much better than I ever expected.

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPlone5CXpA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lPlone5CXpA[/ame]


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

Nice design and video. 

Would the process be similar if you wanted the nuts to be vertical instead of laying down?

Did the paracord in the video have your company name on it?


----------



## HardcoreSlot (Jul 19, 2013)

I cant help but think this would be heavy....
perhaps you could slip it down around your hand for an improvised set of knucks? hmmm.......


----------



## MrParacord (Jun 27, 2013)

HardcoreSlot said:


> I cant help but think this would be heavy....
> perhaps you could slip it down around your hand for an improvised set of knucks? hmmm.......


That was my first thought the first time I've seen one of these types of bracelet for sale online last year.


----------

